# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Καμμένο crossover

## PCMan

Παιδιά έχω ένα πρόβλημα.
Έχει καεί το (παθητικό)crossover απο ένα ηχείο μου αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχει καεί.
Κάτι άρχισε να μυρίζει περίεργα και είδα ότι προέρχεται απο κει. Η κόρνα ίσα που ακουγόταν.
Έβαλα την άλλη κόρνα σε αυτό το crossover και έπαιζε το ίδιο.
Την κόρνα που ήταν στο καμμένο crossover την έβαλα στο άλλο, και έπαιζε κανονικά. Άρα σίγουρα φταίει το crossover.

Απ'ότι ξέρω είναι πολύ παλιά και χειροποίητα.
Έχει πάνω 2 tranzistor που απ'ότι μου είπε αυτός που τα έφτιαξε, λειτουργούν σαν limiter για να μην καεί η κόρνα. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο... Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γράφουν πάνω τίποτα γιατί έχει ξύσει τα χαρακτηριστικά τους.
Έχει πάνω και δύο διόδους BY255. Που κάνουν την τάση συνεχές για να δουλέψει το limiter.. Έτσι μου είχε πει.

Τι να αλλάξω?

----------


## leosedf

Νίκο τα γνωρίζω αυτά, τα είχα τύχει σε κάτι ηχεία που είχαν πρόβλημα και είχα αρκετά ηχεία που διόρθωσα, ευτυχώς σε κάποιο crossover είχε ξεχάσει να τα ξύσει αυτός και μπόρεσα και τα επισκεύασα όλα. Πάει αρκετός καιρός όμως και δε θυμάμαι ποιά είναι. Αν πάω στο μέρος αυτό έχω κρατήσει και backup θα τα δώ και θα σου πώ.
Πάντως σε κάποια είχα βάλει δικά μου πιο απλά και πέτυχα καλύτερη απόδοση σύμφωνα με τα μεγάφωνα που είχα.

----------


## PCMan

Οπότε περιμένω να μου πεις όταν μπορέσεις ή να μου πει κάποιος άλλος αν ξέρει γιατι έχει μείνει χωρίς κόρνα το καημένο!

----------


## leosedf

Το κακό με το σχεδιασμό του είναι επίσης και οτι δεν έχει τίποτα για το Full range ή low μεγάφωνο σου.

----------


## PCMan

> Το κακό με το σχεδιασμό του είναι επίσης και οτι δεν έχει τίποτα για το Full range ή low μεγάφωνο σου.


Ναι αλλά έχει άλλο crossover για το woofer, οπότε δεν έχω πρόβλήμα  :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

Νίκο αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη κάνε ένα με παθητικά υλικά http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56454,
και σίγουρα δεν θα ακούσεις διαφορές.

----------


## PCMan

Αυτό το έχω στο μυαλό μου σαν τελευταία επιλογή γιατι οποιοδήποτε σχέδιο κι αν δώ, δεν έχει πάνω limiter. Φοβάμαι να βάλω κάτι άλλο μην πάρω στα χέρια τις κόρνες...
Αν δεν βγάλω ακρη πρώτα θα πάω στον τύπο που τα έφτιαξε να ρωτησω και αν δεν μου πει και πει να πληρώσω, τότε πάμε στα απλά..
Ευχαριστώ πάντως!  :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

Για limiter μπορείς να βάλεις μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως σε σειρά.

----------


## PCMan

Το ξέρω αυτό αλλά δεν τα έχω και τόσο εμπιστοσύνη... Δεν νομίζω κανει την ίδια δουλεια με το crossover που έχω..

----------


## Danza

> Το ξέρω αυτό αλλά δεν τα έχω και τόσο εμπιστοσύνη... Δεν νομίζω κανει την ίδια δουλεια με το crossover που έχω..


Παλιόφιλε πάρε πέτα τα αυτά τα crossover και βάλε πυκνωτή 3.3uF/250v bipolar σε σειρά με το + της κόρνας και μετά τον πυκνωτή ακριβώς βάλε λαμπάκι 12v/5w σε σειρά με το + της κόρνας. ΌΧΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ!

Ούτε εγώ είχα εμπιστοσύνη στα λαμπάκια αλλά εσωζα πολλές κόρνες έτσι και ειδικά στο αυτοκίνητο που έπαιζα με 1.1kW rms σε κάθε πόρτα!

----------


## spiroscfu

Πάρα πολύ κατασκευαστές επαγγελματικών ηχείων χρησιμοποιούν λάμπες πυρακτώσεως η ptc, δες το pdf παρακάτω που αναφέρεται στο τελευταίο. 
http://www.bourns.com/pdfs/AppNotes_LSCN.pdf

Και δυο κυκλώματα που είχα με τρανζίστορ που πάλι το ένα χρησιμοποιεί λάμπα.

----------


## PCMan

Η λάμπα δεν "ρίχνει" καθόλου τον ενισχυτή?
Αυτό με το pct μ'άρεσε! Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο κάνουν και αυτά που έχω.. Μετα απο ώρα στο τέρμα, έπεφτε η απόδοση των κόρνων και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί...
Πως το ρυθμίζω να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένη στάθμη και πως θα είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτή η στάθμη δεν είναι βλαβερή για τις κόρνες μου?

Βρήκα και αυτό:loudspeaker protector r.pdf

Το ρελέ τι ρόλο βαράει? Μήπως αντικαθιστά την λάμπα?

Να πω ότι οι κόρνες μου είναι οι celestion hf50 και είναι 50W στα 16Ω
Ο ενισχυτής είναι 350Wrms @ 8Ω και 525Wrms @ 4Ω.
Τα Woofer είναι 400Wrms @ 8Ω

----------


## Danza

> *Η λάμπα δεν "ρίχνει" καθόλου τον ενισχυτή?*
> Αυτό με το pct μ'άρεσε! Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο κάνουν και αυτά που έχω.. Μετα απο ώρα στο τέρμα, έπεφτε η απόδοση των κόρνων και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί...
> Πως το ρυθμίζω να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένη στάθμη και πως θα είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτή η στάθμη δεν είναι βλαβερή για τις κόρνες μου?
> 
> Βρήκα και αυτό:loudspeaker protector r.pdf
> 
> Το ρελέ τι ρόλο βαράει? Μήπως αντικαθιστά την λάμπα?
> 
> Να πω ότι οι κόρνες μου είναι οι celestion hf50 και είναι 50W στα 16Ω
> ...


Ούτε που τον γαργαλάει τον ενισχυτή, για αυτό η λάμπα μπαίνει μετά τον πυκνωτή....
Κάνε ότι σου είπα και δεν θα το μετανιώσεις....
Μην ψάχνεις να βρείς κάτι το πολύπλοκο με τρανζίστορ κλπ για να είσαι "σίγουρος".... Αυτή τη πατέντα την κάνει χρόνια τώρα η Beyma, Celestion, Peavey, JBL κλπ στα επαγγελματικά τους ηχεία με ένα απλό πηνίο, πυκνωτή και μια λάμπα 12v/5w, επίσης θυμάμαι τα πρώτα μου ηχεία Technics είχαν πίσω στους κονέκτορες της εισόδου απο τον ενισχυτή μια "ηλεκτρονική ασφάλεια" που δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο απο έναν κλασικό ρελέ 0.8Α που όταν ξεπερνούσε τα επιθυμητά επίπεδα ισχύος στο τουίτερ άνοιγε η ασφάλεια και έπρεπε να πατήσεις το κουμπάκι για να κλείσει και να παίξει το τουίτερ (Κοίτα να δεις πατέντα οι Ιάπωνες στα '80s).

Το κυκλωματάκι που ανέβασες αν κατάλαβα καλά μόλις "διαβάσει" παραπάνω τάση/ρεύμα απο αυτό που "ορίζει" η αντίσταση R2 τότε "ανοίγει" το ρελέ για να κόψει την παροχή στο μεγάφωνο και μόλις επανέλθει η ισχύς στα επιθυμητά επίπεδα τότε ξανακλείνει το ρελέ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό με το pct μ'άρεσε! Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο κάνουν και αυτά που έχω.. Μετα απο ώρα στο τέρμα, έπεφτε η απόδοση των κόρνων και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί...
Ναι νίκο κάπως έτσι δουλεύει


Το ρελέ τι ρόλο βαράει? Μήπως αντικαθιστά την λάμπα?
Όχι απλά ελέγχει την τάση εισόδου και αν ξεπεράσει τα όρια που εμείς έχουμε ορίσει κόβει την κόρνα-tweeter


Πως το ρυθμίζω να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένη στάθμη και πως θα είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτή η στάθμη δεν είναι βλαβερή για τις κόρνες μου?
Να πω ότι οι κόρνες μου είναι οι celestion hf50 και είναι 50W στα 16Ω
Με τις τιμή της R2 και η στάθμη που θέλεις την βρίσκεις με τον sqrt(v)=r*p =>16*50=800 =>v=sqrt(800)  =>28,3V
δηλ. 28,3V είναι η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη τάση που η κόρνα σου δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## leosedf

http://www.bcspeakers.com/PDF/SUGG/SGG_43.pdf δές και αυτό το pdf. Το προτείνει η εταιρία και το ίδιο σχέδιο χρησιμοποιούν και άλλες (που προμηθεύονται μεγάφωνα απο αυτούς) π.χ. η HK Audio και άλλες διάφορες. Τέρμα κάτω στο αρχείο.
Το έχω δοκιμάσει και λειτουργεί άψογα προστατεύοντας πάντα, απλό και σταθερό σαν βράχος. Έχει και άλλα για πιό μεγάλη ισχύ φυσικά αν ψάξεις.
Γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις κάτι απλό.

----------


## PCMan

> http://www.bcspeakers.com/PDF/SUGG/SGG_43.pdf δές και αυτό το pdf. Το προτείνει η εταιρία και το ίδιο σχέδιο χρησιμοποιούν και άλλες (που προμηθεύονται μεγάφωνα απο αυτούς) π.χ. η HK Audio και άλλες διάφορες. Τέρμα κάτω στο αρχείο.
> Το έχω δοκιμάσει και λειτουργεί άψογα προστατεύοντας πάντα, απλό και σταθερό σαν βράχος. Έχει και άλλα για πιό μεγάλη ισχύ φυσικά αν ψάξεις.
> Γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις κάτι απλό.


Με μπερδέψατε ρε παιδιά...
Κατ αρχήν βάζοντας αυτό θα αλλάξει και η συχνότητα που παίζει η κόρνα. Δεν ξέρω όμως άμα αρέσουν στην κόρνα μου αυτές οι συχνότητες...

Αντε να μην φτιάξω αυτές που έχω.
Να φτιάξω με λαμπάκι, με λαμπάκι και τρανζίστορ, με ptc ή εκείνο με το ρελέ?
Αν βάλω λαμπάκι, τί λαμπάκι να βάλω? 5W που λέει ο δημήτρης, 36W που λέει η b&c ή 18W που λέει ο σπύρος?
Πως θα είμαι σίγουρος ότι πρώτα θα καεί το λαμπάκι και μετά η κόρνα?

Με ptc μάρεσε πιό πολύ γιατί δεν καίγεται κάτι(δεν μένεις απο πρίμα) και δεν πρέπει να ξηλώσεις το ηχείο για να ξαναπαίξει. Απλά ρυθμίζει αυτό πόσο δυνατά θα παίξει!

Και με ρελέ απ'ότι κατάλαβα καλό είναι. Παίζει τέρμα και όταν δει μεγάλη στάθμη, σταματάει να παίζει. Μόλις χαμηλώσεις ξαναπαίζει(σε ανίθεση με την λάμπα που θα έχει καεί και θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή για να ξαναπαίξει)

Τι απο τα αυτά και γιατί?
Εγώ ψηφίζω ptc.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ένα ένα.
*α.* Με ptc νομίζω πως είναι σωστότερο από την λάμπα.
*β*. Την λάμπα δεν την έχουμε για να κάει στο peak απλά για να μειώσει το ρεύμα που θα περάσει μέσα από την κόρνα (όσο μεγαλώνει η τάση στα άκρα της λάμπας μεγαλώνει και η αντίσταση της, εώς ένα ορισμένο σημείο φυσικά)
*γ.* Τα watt της λάμπας τα επιλέγουμε σύμφωνα με την ισχύ-αντίσταση της κόρνας και την αντίσταση της λάμπας που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε (για ποιο εύκολα σε κρύα κατάσταση)
για τα δικά σου δεδομένα ας πούμε Vκορνας=28,3V και Rκορνας=16Ω =>Ικόρνας_max=28,3/16=1,8A
και στο περίπου Wλαμπας=I^2*Rλάμπας => 3,24*0,82(στο περίπου η αντίσταση της λάμπας σε κρύα κατάσταση)=2,65W δηλ μια λάμπα από 5W και πάνω σου είναι οκ.
φυσικά έχει σχέση και το σημείο που θα είναι συνδεμένη η λάμπα στα παραπάνω είναι κατευθείαν σε σειρά με την κόρνα, ακόμα ένα άλλο πράγμα που πρέπει να έχεις υπόψιν είναι ότι όσο ποιο πολλά watt είναι η λάμπα τόσα περισσότερη ισχύ θα παίρνει και η κόρνα (αν βάλεις μια λάμπα 100W η προστασία θα είναι ελάχιστη)   
*δ.* Το ρελέ έχει τα καλά του και τα κακά του, τα καλά είναι προφανή προστατεύει την κόρνα απο overload, τα κακά είναι ότι την ώρα που θα ανοίγει (overload protection) δεν θα υπάρχει φορτίο στο crossover παρά μόνο το πηνίο.
στα παραπάνω κυκλώματα που σου έβαλα η λάμπα και η αντίσταση παίζει και το ρόλο το φορτίου.
Το ptc όντως φαντάζει καλύτερο,

ρίξε και μια ματιά σε αυτό θα καταλάβεις αρκετά πράγματα αν το προσέξεις  http://www.bcae1.com/2ltlpwr.htm

----------


## PCMan

Ωραία.
Αρα αφού καταλήξαμε, τώρα πρέπει να δω πως θα το κατασκευάσω.

Έχουμε δηλαδή αυτό το κύκλωμα


Μπορείς να μου πεις ακριβώς τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων?
Το πηνίο πως το φτιάχνω?
Το PTC έχει συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά η βάζω ότι θέλω(επειδή έχω ένα καινούριο αλλα δεν ξέρω αν κάνει).

----------


## Danza

> Ένα ένα.
> *α.* Με ptc νομίζω πως είναι σωστότερο από την λάμπα.
> 
> Σωστός απλά η λάμπα είναι απλή μέθοδος και αξιόπιστη θα έλεγα, με 400rms/κανάλι που έχει ο Νίκος δεν τον απασχολεί η τέλεια απόδοση φαντάζομαι ούτε θέλει να ακούει την λίμνη των κύκνων. Αλλιώς θα την ψάχναμε για ενεργές καταστάσεις η πολύπλοκο ποιοτικό παθητικό crossover.
> 
> *β*. Την λάμπα δεν την έχουμε για να κάει στο peak απλά για να μειώσει το ρεύμα που θα περάσει μέσα από την κόρνα (όσο μεγαλώνει η τάση στα άκρα της λάμπας μεγαλώνει και η αντίσταση της, εώς ένα ορισμένο σημείο φυσικά)
> 
> Η λάμπα "απορροφάει" την παραπανίσια ισχύ που πάει στην κόρνα. Σε κλαμπάκια θα πηγαίνεις φαντάζομαι, παρακολούθα τα ηχεία μπορεί να δείς κανένα με λάμπα να φαίνεται μέσα απο το Aero Port όταν ανάβει, ανάβει μόνο στα πρίμα και αν γίνει κάποιο overload στην κόρνα τότε απορροφάει την ισχύ το λαμπάκι και καίγεται.* 
> 
> ...


Νίκο αυτό το σχεδιάγραμμα που έχεις ανεβάσει καλό θα έλεγα αλλά δεν προτείνει μια συγκεκριμένη τιμή για τους πυκνωτές.... Το ξέρεις φαντάζομαι οτι θα κολλήσεις/ξεκολλήσεις αρκετούς πυκνωτές για να βρείς την απόδοση που σου αρέσει....

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ωραία.
> Αρα αφού καταλήξαμε, τώρα πρέπει να δω πως θα το κατασκευάσω.
> 
> Έχουμε δηλαδή αυτό το κύκλωμα
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να μου πεις ακριβώς τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων?
> Το πηνίο πως το φτιάχνω?
> Το PTC έχει συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά η βάζω ότι θέλω(επειδή έχω ένα καινούριο αλλα δεν ξέρω αν κάνει).


Δεν χρειάζεται να κατασκευάσεις κάποιο καινούριο κύκλωμα, απλά κάνεις κάποια modification στο δικό σου
αν πάλι θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα νέο HPF σου έχω πει πως ποιο πίσω,
εδώ έχει και τους τύπους υπολογισμού των υλικών http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56454, τώρα για το πηνίο υπάρχουν τύποι που υπολογίζεις σπείρες και διάμετρο αλλά για να γίνει σωστό πρέπει να έχεις και ένα πηνιόμετρο.
Το ptc που χρειάζεσαι έιναι ένα όσο γίνεται ποιο μικρό σε αντίσταση κρύο και μια τιμή *Minimum Switching Current (Is)* κάπου στο 1,5Α  (από εκεί και πάνω θα ανεβαίνει η αντίσταση του)


Δημήτρη δεν ισχύει αυτό:
Σε συνδεσμολογία παθητικού κροσσόβερ αν ανοίξει το  ρελέ και διακόψει το ρεύμα στην κόρνα δεν μας απασχολεί γιατί ο  ενισχυτής θα "βλέπει" το φορτίο του woofer, όπως αυτό βλέπει συνέχεια  γιατί όταν παρεμβάλεται πυκνωτής τότε η αντίσταστη απλά δεν υπάρχει. Το  πρόβλημα θα ήταν αν έπαιζε με ενεργό crossover και κοβόταν η παροχή στην  κόρνα, τότε ναι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα και σοβαρό θα έλεγα ειδικά σε μεγάλη  ένταση γιατί ο ενισχυτής θα έπαιζε στον "αέρα".
γιατί τα peak που διαχειρίζεται το κύκλωμα είναι σε υψυλές συχνότητες που αποκόπτονται από το LPF του woofer και έτσι ο ενισχυτής δεν βλέπει φορτίο εκείνη την στιγμή (παρά μόνο το πηνίο και το πυκνωτή)

----------


## studio52

αμα εχεις ενα πολυμετρο μετρα τις αντιστασεις και τις διοδους.  μετα μετρα το φιλτρο ( τυλιγμενο με το εμαγιε συρμα )  αν αυτα ειναι οκ και επειδη οπως βλεπω απο την φωτογραφια οι πυκνωτες ειναι οκ τοτε να αλλαξεις τα δυο τρανζιστορ.  τις αντιστασεις δεν της βλεπω για καμμενες εκτος αν η μια που εχει παρει προς το καφε χρωμα ζεστενεται τοσο πολυ και εχει αλλαξει η ωμικη της αντισταση και επισης μυριζει σαν να καιγεται κεραμικο.  αυτο οντως μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα παραμορφωσης του ηχου. περιμενω νεα

----------


## PCMan

> αμα εχεις ενα πολυμετρο μετρα τις αντιστασεις και τις διοδους.  μετα μετρα το φιλτρο ( τυλιγμενο με το εμαγιε συρμα )  αν αυτα ειναι οκ και επειδη οπως βλεπω απο την φωτογραφια οι πυκνωτες ειναι οκ τοτε να αλλαξεις τα δυο τρανζιστορ.  τις αντιστασεις δεν της βλεπω για καμμενες εκτος αν η μια που εχει παρει προς το καφε χρωμα ζεστενεται τοσο πολυ και εχει αλλαξει η ωμικη της αντισταση και επισης μυριζει σαν να καιγεται κεραμικο.  αυτο οντως μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα παραμορφωσης του ηχου. περιμενω νεα


Σπύρο τον τύπο δεν τον πολυκατάλαβα αλλά προς το παρών μάλλον δεν θα φτιάξω καινούρια γιατί έφτιαξα τα παλιά!
Πήγα στον τύπο που τα έφτιαξε, μου τα μέτρησε και μου έδωσε 2 τρανζίστορ και μια αντίσταση που ήταν καμμένη. Τα άλλαξα και δουλεύει άψογα!
Η πάνω 2,2Ω αντίσταση ήταν καμμένη 

Παίζει τα τρανζίστορ να μην ήταν καμμένα αλλά μόνο η αντίσταση.
Όταν κάηκε, βρήκα τον πυκνωτή 4,7μf κομμένο απο τους κραδασμούς και πεσμένο κάτω. Αυτός ήταν συνδεμένος με την άλλη αντίσταση 2,2Ω. Αφού λοιπόν δεν περνούσε τίποτα απο την δεύτερη αντίσταση, περνούσε όλο το φορτίο απο την πρώτη και έτσι κάηκε και δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα. Έτσι το εξηγώ εγώ... Γιαυτό λεω παίζει να μην κάηκαν τα τρανζίστορ.. Επειδή η δεύτερη ήταν αποσυνδεμένη και η πρώτη καμμένη και όλος ο ήχος περνάει απο αυτές τις 2 αντιστάσεις.

Σωστά παναγιώτη! Έπρεπε να μετρήσω και τις αντιστάσεις πρωτα... Είπα, αφου δεν άλλαξαν χρώμα είναι οκ και το προσπέρασα... Θα έλυνα το πρόβλημα κατα πάσα πιθανότητα...

Στο μέλλον θα φτιάξω σίγουρα κάποιο απο τα κυκλώματα που έχουμε πει.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και για όλα!
Να 'στε όλοι καλά  :Biggrin:

----------

Danza (28-06-11)

----------


## east electronics

καλο θα ηταν να μας πει ο αγαπητος DANZA  πως ειναι δυνατον ενα φιλτρο τριτης ταξης ,με 18dbslope ,με προσταισια dc , και προστασια ισχυος ,   να αντικατασταθει απλα και μονο με ενα πυκνωτη και μια λαμπα ...( την οποια και αυτη λαθος την ειπες ...διοτι αν βαλεις την λαμπα μετα τον πυκνωτη και σε σειρα με την μοναδα υψηλων αλλαζεις την αντισταση του φορτιου και αρα η συνοτητα που κοβει ο πυκνωτης παει για βρουβες ... η λαμπα παει πριν τον πυκνωτη και γενικοτερα οριν το φιλτρο ....γκουκλισε κανα σχεδιο απο κροσσοβερ και θα καταλαβεις /...

----------


## spiroscfu

Σάκη ακρίβώς αυτό θα γίνει αν βάλει την λάμπα πρίν τον πυκνωτή το σωστό είναι, πυκνωτής (σε σειρα)-Πηνίο (παράλληλα)-λάμπα (σε σειρά)-φορτίο (παράλληλα).

Επίσης κάπως έτσι γίνεται και έτσι όπως αναφέρω,
δηλ. ας πούμε ότι έχουμε συντονίσει το hpf στα 4kHz και έρχεται ένα peak στα 5kHz τότε η αντίσταση της λάμπας θα μεγαλώσει (και θα πέσει η ισχύ στα άκρα του φορτίου), δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εκείνη την στιγμή  που το HPF θα συντονιστεί >4khz θα επανέλθει πάλη στα 4k οταν πέσει η τάση στα άκρα της λάμπας.

Το λάθος που υπάρχει με την λάμπα πρίν το πυκνωτή είναι πως αυτή θα πρέπει να διαχειρίζεται και την απώλια ισχύος του πηνίου που έτσι φυσικά δεν νομίζω να είναι και τόσο *σταθερό*, για να γίνει φυσικά και γίνεται αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## east electronics

το φιλτρο υπολογιζεται για συγκεριμενη εμπεδηση πχ 8 ωμ που εχει η μοναδα υψηλων ...αν βαλεις την λαμπα μετα τον πυκνωτη αλλαζεις την αντισταση αυτη και οποτε αλλαζει και η συχνοτητα αποκοπης του φιλτρου  

Οποτε σε μεγαλη ισχυ κορυφης οπου η λαμπα θα αναψει εκτος απο την ισχυ που θα κοψει θα επιρεασει και το πως λειτουργει η μοναδα υψηλων 

Τσπ απο "πατεντες " εχουμε χορτασει σε αυτο το φορουμ οποτε τι νοημα εχουν ολα αυτα τα παραπανω ?
Το  παραξενο ειναι οτι ζουμε στην εποχη της πληροφοριας  το διαδικτυο ειναι γεματο απο σχηματικα και εμεις καθομαστε εδω και μιλαμε γιοα ασχετοσυνες και πατεντες ..... καιρο ειχα να μπω και προφανως κακως μπηκα


Αντε καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## spiroscfu

> το φιλτρο υπολογιζεται για συγκεριμενη εμπεδηση πχ 8 ωμ που εχει η μοναδα υψηλων ...αν βαλεις την λαμπα μετα τον πυκνωτη αλλαζεις την αντισταση αυτη και οποτε αλλαζει και η συχνοτητα αποκοπης του φιλτρου  
> 
> Οποτε σε μεγαλη ισχυ κορυφης οπου η λαμπα θα αναψει εκτος απο την ισχυ που θα κοψει θα επιρεασει και το πως λειτουργει η μοναδα υψηλων


Αυτό σου έγραψα, μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξες.
Η γνώμη σου δηλ. είναι πως αν μπει πριν τον πυκνωτή τα παραπάνω δεν θα συμβούν?

----------


## Danza

Εγώ Σάκη τόσα επιστημονικά δεν τα κατέχω για να σου πω......

Απο ότι βλέπω σε εργοστασιακές εφαρμογές πχ Beyma, Celestion, Proel, Peavey κλπ ηχεία μαγαζιών, αν μου αρέσει κάτι το αντιγράφω και το προσαρμόζω σε δική μου κατασκευή ακριβώς όπως είναι.... Όπως το ίδιο θα προτείνω σε κάποιον άλλον, όπως έκανα και με τον φίλο PCMan, την συγκεκριμένη "πατέντα" την έχω δεί αρκετές φορές σε εργοστασιακές καμπίνες Peavey, JBL, Beyma!

Σε τόσα πολλά watt's δεν έχω δεί κροσσόβερ με τρανζίστορ, βαττικές αντιστάσεις και ιστορίες για αγρίους.... Αυτά τα έχω συναντήσει μόνο σε ηχεία που παίζουν με Class A και λαμπάτους ενισχυτές. Γιατί άραγε?

Λες όταν σε ένα μαγαζί που θέλει δύναμη να τον νοιάζει αν θα κελαηδίσει το τουίτερ με Βασίλη Καρρά? Χέστηκε απλά, τον νοιάζει να έχει δύναμη να παίξει και να ακούγεται ικανοποιητικά! Όπως και ο PCMan, αν δείς τα βάττ του ενισχυτή του προφανώς δεν αναφέρεται σε λαμπάτο που θέλει να ακούσει τοκάτα σερέ ελάσονα piano concerto μαζί με 45 βιολιά  :Very Happy:

----------

leosedf (30-07-11)

----------


## materatsi

Μεγαλο λαθος το να βαλει εναν πυκνωτη και μονο στην σειρα.Βεβαια δεν γνωριζουμε και χαρακτηριστικα μεγαφωνου και tweeter,ομως κατι μου λεει πως το πηνιο της φωτογραφιας το χρησιμοποιει η περιφιμη celestion σε driver.Σε επαγγελματικα κυκλωματα σαφως και χριαζεται για να ξεκιναει την ανοδο των μεσαιων-ψηλων συχνοτητων στους κυκλους που πρεπει και να διορθωνει ως φιλτρο τις ανεπιθυμητες κορυφωσεις συχνοτητων (κραξιματα στα μεσαια και καψιμο του διαφραγματος)Ισως το πιο πιθανο να υπαρχει ενα low woofer στην καμπινα που να μην ενοχλουν οι 500-700 κυκλοι ωστε να χριαστει φιλτρο σε σειρα (να τους πνιξει).Πιστευω η μαρκα του πηνιου να ειναι (anthrax) και τα εχω δουλεψει πολυ,ειναι καταπληκτικα!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Παλιόφιλε πάρε πέτα τα αυτά τα crossover και βάλε πυκνωτή 3.3uF/250v bipolar σε σειρά με το + της κόρνας και μετά τον πυκνωτή ακριβώς βάλε λαμπάκι 12v/5w σε σειρά με το + της κόρνας. ΌΧΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ!
> 
> Ούτε εγώ είχα εμπιστοσύνη στα λαμπάκια αλλά εσωζα πολλές κόρνες έτσι και ειδικά στο αυτοκίνητο που έπαιζα με 1.1kW rms σε κάθε πόρτα!


συμφωνω απολυτα με το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ και προτεινω να παρεις crossover 3 δρομων τα οποια να εχουν μονο πηνια και πυκνωτες οχι βαττικες γιατι να ξερεις οτι κοβουν ισχυ
τα δικα μου ειναι τετοια που σου ανεφερα και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

